# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  الترجي يتخطى شبيبة بجاية بصعوبة ويتأهل لدور الثمانية في بطولة افريقيا

## mohamed73

انتزع الترجي بطاقة التأهل إلى دور الثمانية في دوري أبطال افريقيا لكرة  القدم بعد فوزه بصعوبة على ضيفه شبيبة بجاية الجزائري 1-صفر في جولة  الإياب بدور الستة عشر يوم السبت.      وجاء الهدف الوحيد من ركلة جزاء سددها بنجاح الظهير الأيسر خليل شمام في الدقيقة 76.
      وكان الترجي تعادل خارج ملعبه مع منافسه الجزائري بدون أهداف في  جولة الذهاب ليصعد الى دور المجموعتين بفوزه في مجموع المباراتين 1-صفر.
      وقال ماهر الكنزاري مدرب الترجي عقب اللقاء "خضنا مباراة ضد فريق  محترم وصنعنا عديد الفرص للتسجيل لكننا افتقدنا للمسة التهديفية أمام  المرمى."
      وأضاف "فزنا على منافسنا باستحقاق وحققنا هدفنا بالتأهل الى دور المجموعتين."
      وسيطر الترجي الذي وصل إلى نهائي البطولة في الأعوام الثلاثة  الأخيرة على اللعب وصنع عدة فرص للتسجيل في الشوط الأول لكن دون أن ينجح في  الوصول الى شباك شبيبة بجاية.
      واقترب شمام من افتتاح التسجيل للترجي عندما سدد كرة من ركلة حرة  ردها القائم في الدقيقة 19 وأهدر لاعب الوسط مجدي التراوي فرصة عندما تلقى  كرة من تمريرة متقنة من الغاني هاريسون افول في موقع انفراد لكن تسديدته  ذهبت بعيدا عن المرمى قبل نهاية الشوط الأول.
      وبدأ الترجي الشوط الثاني ضاغطا على منافسه وهدد مرماه خاصة من الجهة اليمنى بالاعتماد على انطلاقات الظهير الأيمن سامح الدربالي.
      ومرر حسين الراقد كرة نحو افول خلف الدفاع لكن اللاعب الغاني اهدر فرصة اخرى لبطل تونس.
      واحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء للفريق التونسي بعد عرقلة لاعبه الجزائري يوسف بلايلي داخل منطقة الجزاء اثارت احتجاجات لاعبي شبيبة بجاية.
      وانبرى القائد شمام لتنفيذ ركلة الجزاء وسجل منها هدف الفوز للترجي

----------

